# HELP! Hurt frog...



## Keroppi (Nov 23, 2004)

This morning I noticed ththat one of my azureus is holding one of his legs close to his body and not putting any weight on it. Poor thing is trying to catch flies but he can't move around as well as the other frog so he isn't catching as many as normal. What exactly is spindly leg? I have only recently been able to identify him as a male so I guess he is a young adult... spindly leg only shows up in young frogs, right? Could he have sprained or broken it? If so what should I do? Would it stress him too much to quarantine him? I haven't ever delt with a hurt frog before so any help would be appreciated! Thanks in advance!

Eve S.


----------



## khoff (Feb 18, 2004)

Its not SLS. A frog can't get SLS. SLS is where the front legs don't fully develope when morhping. Sounds like a leg injury. Seperate him from his tankmates and make sure he is eating enough. Your best bet would probably see if it heals itself. Good luck!


----------



## Keroppi (Nov 23, 2004)

Thanks for the speedy reply! Will try what you suggested. 

Thanks!

Eve


----------



## rburnj (Aug 19, 2004)

Eve,

First check to see if anything is wrong with the leg. Look at the pad of the foot for sores or lesions. If you see that something is wrong with the foot itself then there are medications you can use to speed the healing process. If the the leg seems to check out ok then just quarantine and monitor feeding like Kevin had said. Hopefully the injury will heal on its own. If its a dislocation, break, or fracture there is little you can do but give time and rest. Make sure to keep an eye on swelling though. If swelling begins then you may be dealing with a bacterial infection or parasitic edema (which there are treatment regiments for). Just keep a good watch on him and hopefully things will turn out for the best. Good luck.

Ryan


----------



## Keroppi (Nov 23, 2004)

Thanks so much! His foot seems fine I can't see anything unusual- I quarantined him in something smaller to make hunting easier for him. Time to play the waiting game...

Thanks everyone for such helpful advice!


----------

